# Firefox stellt Bilderhöhe 100% nicht immer dar.



## FlatEric (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten.
Diese sieht so aus:


```
<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
<tr>
<td width=1 height=100%><img....black.gif width=1 height=100%></td>
<td>text</td>
<td width=1 height=100%><img....black.gif width=1 height=100%></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width=1 height=100%><img....black.gif width=1 height=100%></td>
<td>text</td>
<td width=1 height=100%><img....black.gif width=1 height=100%></td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Jetzt macht mir der Firefox in der ersten Reihe (tr) das 1x1 Pixelbild auf die Höhe die es haben muss, also 100% Höhe.
Immer in der 2. und weiteren Reihe macht er es nichtmehr.

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke schonmal für eine Hilfe.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## aTa (21. Dezember 2004)

100% Höhe bei Bildern seh ich zum ersten mal. Es reicht wenn du dem Bild 1 Pixel an Höhe und 1 Pixel an Breite gibts und die Formatierung in der Tabelle löst dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## danube (21. Dezember 2004)

Wie wärs wenn du das Bild einfach als Backround angibst? Dann wird die Tabelle automatisch damit gefüllt:


```
<td background="bild.gif">text</td>
```


----------



## xxenon (21. Dezember 2004)

Prozentangaben bei Größen orientieren sich immer am Elternelement.
Ein height="100%" beim td-Element bewirkt nichts, wenn das table-Element keine Höhenangabe enthält.

Wenn sich also der vertikale Strich über die ganze Seite ziehen soll, musst du dem dem table-Element ebenfalls ein height=100% verpassen.



BTW sind Höhenangaben bei Tabellen AFAIK nicht vorgesehen.

MfG. xxenon


----------



## xxenon (21. Dezember 2004)

Möglicherweise habe ich das falsch verstanden.

Falls du meintest, dass das sich die tr's nicht gleichmäßig teilen, lass einfach die Höhenangabe in den td's weg, dann wird die Tabelle automatisch (= gleichmäßig) aufgeteilt.


HTH xxenon


----------



## Gumbo (21. Dezember 2004)

Und wenn wir schon Grafiken als Hintergrände definieren, sollten wir schon auf den „CSS-Zug“ aufstringen:
	
	
	



```
style="background-image:url([…])"
```


----------



## FlatEric (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die doch zahlreichen Tipps.

Wenn ich das Pixel als HIntergrundbild angebe, wird das nicht bei einem Ausdruck der Seite mit gedruckt. Es sei denn, der jenige hat eingestellt, dass Hintergrundbilder auch gedruckt werden sollen. Und darauf will ich mich nicht verlassen. Daher setze ich die Grafik direkt in das td rein.

Als 1x1 Pixel kann ich es nicht machen, weil das Pixel ja den Tabellenrand geben soll.

Ich kann die ganze Tabelle aber nicht 100% hoch machen. Sie soll nur so hoch werden wie der Text ist, also nicht automatisch die ganze Seite hoch.

Der Witz an der ganzen Geschichte ist ja der, dass die erste Zeile ja das macht was ich will. Nur die zweite Zeile nicht, obwohl sie identisch ist.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Gumbo (21. Dezember 2004)

An diesem Punkt möchte ich dir folgende Webseite nahelegen:Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten


----------



## FlatEric (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

danke für den Link.

Werde ich mir in Zukunft zu Gemüte führen.

Gibt es da wie SELF-HTML was auf deutsch für CSS?

Wenn ich das aber richtig sehe wird per CSS aber auch wieder ein Hintergrundbild eingefügt. Und Hintergrundbilder werden nicht bei einem Seitenausdruck gedruckt.

Hast da auch noch Tipps?

Grüße
Holger


----------



## xxenon (22. Dezember 2004)

Schau mal genau auf SelfHTML, da findest du mehr als genug zu CSS =)


----------

